# Help with id, model, specs



## jjack010 (Apr 18, 2013)

1st timer here. I picked up a really cool rear engine rider a few days ago. Here is what I found. Previous owner stated it was a 1975. Decals states 26" cut. It has a red fiberglass body. 4 speed. No decals on motor, appears to be a Tecumseh. Number on fiberglass body (near engine) is 131.96810. Number on engine is 143 23 5012. Looks like the red one in this ad, upper left pic. Here are my ???'s

Does it have a model? Such as GT, SS, etc?
HP rating for this engine?
Original engine?
Where can I locate a repair manual?

I've got the motor running pretty good in the hour of labor I have in it. Now I need to address the drivability. Goes into gear ok, has a hard time taking off, needs a "push" before it grabs and won't go up any incline. 

After inspecting the belt, what should I look for?

Thanks in advance. Hopefully you all can help me save this cool rider!


----------



## jjack010 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check this out!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq8dgheUoEg[/ame]

This is as close as I could get for now.

http://sears.pammar.net/id_number.html


----------



## jjack010 (Apr 18, 2013)

I found that video as soon as I bought it. pretty neat. im amazed at how difficult it is to find info for this ride.


----------

